# sweet python



## goldenrose (Aug 16, 2012)

Did anyone see this? I immediately thought of the reptile members here!
This is fantastic! http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...burmese+python+its+sweet+and+tasty+seriously/


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha! I saw it on the food news blogs I read daily and thought the same about the folks here!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 16, 2012)

This is the only python that would ever enter my house.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow! That's crazy. At first I thought someone was selling albino snake meals!


----------



## Dido (Aug 18, 2012)

Its looks really true and reall......


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 18, 2012)

That would freak out my wife...she hates snakes.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 21, 2012)

WOW!!! I sure thot it was a snake


----------



## keithrs (Aug 21, 2012)

I would not even want that snake in my house!!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 23, 2012)

Impressively realistic .... cake...!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## fbrem (Aug 24, 2012)

unbelievable detail, that cake master has skills!!!


----------

